# PCT... Do this... No don't do that do this... NO you don't need this just this...



## mech (Jan 24, 2017)

*PCT... Do this... No don't do that do this... NO you don't need this just this...*

I have done more research on PCT than I can even fathom. My end result.. Basically pissed off. One person says you need HCG the others so no no that's counterproductive. One says just use some Anastrozole while on cycle and for 10 days after and you should be fine. Well, **** me sideways. What about the clomid and the Nolvadex? Oh but clomid can make some people feel like shit....... Oh nolva and Anastrozole are pretty much the same... Well #$%$#$%#$#!!!!!

You see where I am going with this? No matter where you look you get a million different answers saying the other person is wrong. 

Right now I have been running about 750 of Test Cyp a week for about 10 weeks. I've got plenty more to go for a while or I could cycle off and cycle back on later because I also have a good bit of sust 250 I haven't tapped into yet.  I've been taking half an Anastrozole a day and I have HCG but don't know if I should,shouldn't, need to, or don't need to use it. 

I thought I had it pretty well planned out, I was just going to run the Anastrozole for 10 days after my last injection but that's not good enough? Or is it?  

I actually don't have nolva or clomid on hand. I could get it but everyone knows it could take a week to get it, it might take them 2 months to get it to me. Hell the one company I ordered some stuff from on Jan 4th got to me already, but the shit I ordered on Dec 10th is still stuck in China waiting to get here. At least that's been my experience dealing with company's. Any suggestions on what I should be doing here? Most places I hear people bitch "do your research" and the more research I have done the more confused I get. And there's a million take aways from everything I read. I know what to do on cycle. It's coming off that scares me. Should I take this HCG the last few weeks? if so how much and when? Should I skip it? And take the Anastrozole for the 10 days after? Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

the best pct i ever had went like this..After my last shot of test i waited 2 weeks then started blasting hcg at 500iu eod for 10 days followed by 4 weeks for nolva n clomid..It was a long pct but very effective for me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

after actually reading what you posted I think your confused on alot of compounds your using..Hcg and adex are two different drugs..Hcg converts to estrogen the adex stops the estrogen..so u need them both..Alot of guys have bad pcts because they get fake ass products


----------



## mech (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks Bundy that's a new one that I haven't exactly heard. Honestly, from some of the stuff I have heard from HCG I'm about half scared of it. For example:  This guy actually scared the hell out of me a little... since I can't post a link yet on youtube check out this in search (hcg dylan gemelli)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Thanks Bundy that's a new one that I haven't exactly heard. Honestly, from some of the stuff I have heard from HCG I'm about half scared of it. For example:  This guy actually scared the hell out of me a little... since I can't post a link yet on youtube check out this in search (hcg dylan gemelli)



i dont trust that weirdo gemelli..If u cant get real human grade shit then u should be nervous about what your taking..


----------



## mech (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok cool at least someone thinks he's a nut... I'm not confusing the compounds I know the adex stops estrogen. And the hCG does basically the opposite. I just got freaked out by some of the stuff this guy was saying about using HCG as part of pct.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Thanks Bundy that's a new one that I haven't exactly heard. Honestly, from some of the stuff I have heard from HCG I'm about half scared of it. For example:  This guy actually scared the hell out of me a little... since I can't post a link yet on youtube check out this in search (hcg dylan gemelli)



I swear that goober doesn't even lift. Reminds me of a skinny Milton.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Ok cool at least someone thinks he's a nut... I'm not confusing the compounds I know the adex stops estrogen. And the hCG does basically the opposite. I just got freaked out by some of the stuff this guy was saying about using HCG as part of pct.



hcg is prepping u for pct ,,you never wanna use hcg during the clo nolva time..As far as the ai its good to stay on a low dose during this time..this is how i do it..There are probably 10 different ways people do this shit


----------



## mech (Jan 24, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> hcg is prepping u for pct ,,you never wanna use hcg during the clo nolva time..As far as the ai its good to stay on a low dose during this time..this is how i do it..There are probably 10 different ways people do this shit



So you're saying stay on the ai during the hcg as well or stop taking that and take just during the nolva and clomid time? I am thinking you mean to KEEP taking it the entire time but want to be sure.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 24, 2017)

mech said:


> So you're saying stay on the ai during the hcg as well or stop taking that and take just during the nolva and clomid time? I am thinking you mean to KEEP taking it the entire time but want to be sure.



He means stay on the AI while you take the Hcg, it can aromatize pretty heavily in some folks... Clomid and Nolva will work with your Pituitory and your Hypothalamus to signal the release of LH and FSH which you NEED to produce testosterone as well as produce sperm. Hcg works in the same mannor but slightly different. All three drugs work synergystically to "kick start" your HPTA into working normal again. This will give you the best chance you have at recovery. Dig it?


----------



## mech (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks all of you guys. I have seen so much sarcasm and contradictory bullshit other places I just wasn't sure what the hell to do and the last thing I want to do is screw up my nuts and stuff.  Everything that was said here made perfect sense to me for once. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## Maijah (Jan 24, 2017)

Gemelli is a fkn clown, I wouldn't listen to anything that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## mech (Jan 25, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Gemelli is a fkn clown, I wouldn't listen to anything that comes out of his mouth.



The more I hear that the better I feel cause the guy had me think If I screw up a dose a little my nuts are going to fall off. If you actually watch the video he has on HCG you'd swear he was telling you not to inject diesel fuel mixed with cyanide using a needle you found on the sidewalk.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2017)

mech said:


> No matter where you look you get a million different answers saying the other person is wrong.



Get used to it...and not just about this stuff.................


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 25, 2017)

mech said:


> The more I hear that the better I feel cause the guy had me think If I screw up a dose a little my nuts are going to fall off. If you actually watch the video he has on HCG you'd swear he was telling you not to inject diesel fuel mixed with cyanide using a needle you found on the sidewalk.


Can you link this video. It'll either give me a good laugh or I'll rage out at the stupidity. In which case I'll watch it again before squats next week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2017)

heres that weirdo..lets have a look


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2017)

this idiot makes no sense to me..He says to run it the right way but doesnt say how? He sounds like hes on pills


----------



## automatondan (Jan 25, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


>



Dude ive seen this guy before and thought he was a complete douche and idiot, but this video takes the cake... pretty sure hes drunk  on wine for one... His lips, teeth, and tounge are black. He may also very well be on drugs... And im pretty sure he has a giant synthol lump in his delts above his 9-10" arms...  Plus he offered pretty much no useful information.


----------



## mech (Jan 25, 2017)

gotta have 25 posts before it lets me post a link. If you type in the search at youtube (hcg dylan gemelli)


----------



## mech (Jan 25, 2017)

damn you guys really beat me to it. Guess I should have looked at page 2 first instead of just scrolling to the bottom of the first.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2017)

I lasted 2 mins into that video...what a raging douche copter...


----------



## halfwit (Jan 26, 2017)

Lol, why anyone would take advice about cycles from a guy that looks like a starved fitness model is beyond me.  

HCG:  Mimics LH from your pituitary and keeps your testes active.  It's best used while ON the cycle to prevent them from going dormant and atrophying.  HCG is also great for TRT guys as it keeps other hormones going like pregnenolone that decrease significantly due to the use of AAS.  

SERMs:  Stimulate the pituitary gland into producing actual LH/FSH and block attachment of estradiol to receptors in breast tissue.  (clomid/nolva/raloxifene) 

AI:  Prevent your body from converting testosterone (or specific other AAS) into estradiol via aromatase.  Arimidex and aromasin are examples of these.  

As the goal of a PCT is to restore your body back to allostasis, you don't want to mess with estradiol unless you are VERY sensitive to the hormone.  Aromasin can be used with SERMS, but ONLY if necessary as estradiol is how your body determines the health of your HPTA.  

The reason why you want to wait for some time before starting PCT is because you will be suppressed (pituitary is off) by the AAS due to how esters give a slow release.  This is known as the active half life, and is determined by the ester used.  

As you didn't use HCG during your cycle, you can blast it before starting the SERMs, but NOT during the use of them.  In either case though, the honest truth is that a lot of it has to do with your genetics and if your pituitary can be restarted.  Some guys can't after one cycle, some can cycle for years and always recover - with or without PCT drugs.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## glycomann (Jan 26, 2017)

The testes go into a sort of sleep state during AAS use. The pituitary and hypothalamus also sort of go to sleep in the cells that secrete LH, FSH and GnRH.  The hypothalamus and pituitary come back on line pretty quickly, usually in about 3 weeks they are already producing normal levels of hormone.  the testes on the other hand take a while.  Without PCT drugs they sit and wait the three weeks before they get much of a signal from LH and FSH secretion. That's where the hCG comes in.  It will mimic LH/FSH and get those puppies working.  Use of a SERM like clomid and or Nolvadex helps to block the estrogen receptors in the pituitary and hypothalamus to force recovery of those organs and start LH/FSH production.  so using them in conjunction with hCG, tapering in the Clomid Nolvadex as the hCG is coming out makes the most sense.  Probably the most important part of post cycle is getting the testes back in the game.  That's where the hCG is really key.  Even starting it a little early like a couple weeks before the end of cycle will help more. A little estrogen protection helps as well during this period early on since hCG will bump up estrogen somewhat. I have used this one with success with bloodwork well into my 50s.

-2-4 (6 weeks) hCG 500 iu every 2-4 days
1-4 Clomid 25-50 mg/d
4-6 Nolvadex 20 mg/d

You will always lose some size and strength coming off.  usually the first 8 weeks sucks.  That is after the esters run out so the last 1/2 of the first 8 weeks is a bitch.  the second 8 weeks is a little better.  After that you are 16 weeks lost.  Usually I would test here and be in the middle of normal range for test and LH.  So starting to feel normal.  The next 8 weeks, if I stay off that long, I would feel even better.  I would have lost some of that steroid fullness and weak bodyparts would have suffered more than others. You have to prepare yourself for the loss and know that this period is necessary for long term health. most people don't realize that this period is not only important for organs and relief of overall stress from shutdown and processing and excreting these AAS, but also for CNS recovery and joint recovery.  joints take a beating when on supraphysiological amounts of these things.  They don't recover the same plus we are using heavier weight and train more often. When the steroid hormones are not in the natural ratio joint tissue production and maintenance are altered. So this is pretty important.  So it's best to come right off periodically especially when you start to feel lethargic and joint pains are increasing. It's also a good idea to donate blood mid cycle and immediately after cycle for cardiovascular health.  Too many red cells strain the heart and circulatory system. AAS drive red cell production up.  

Most guys can recover year after year for decades if they take the time to cycle off and therefore prevent the HPTA organs from going into deep deep sleep.  Staying away from steroids until at least 25 helps in this sicne after 25 the HPTA is fully imprinted and therefore recovers better.  People that start in their teens or very early 20s have more issues with recovery on average since the HPTA was not fully imprinted. 

On long cycles its probably not a bad idea to lighten up some on the AAS periodically and use some hCG and Nolvadex to sort of tickle the HPTA. That way it stays in the game and does not go into a deep deep sleep.  Recovery will be better and faster than if not used this way. As a general rule recovery is slower the longer the AAS use was.  Recovery is also slower as the number of cycles increases, although with proper care of the HPTA this can be somewhat alleviated. 

Hope this helps


----------



## mech (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks glycomann & halfwit all useful info. I still have enough time to use the hCG the last few weeks of my cycle because I was planning on 16 weeks. I just have to hope the clomid and nolva get here in time. I have enough and wonder if I shouldn't just stay on cycle to make sure I am going to get the stuff on time. Unfortunately I don't have a local source for such things and just have to depend on the postal service and the people sending it to get here. Which has varied for me from as much as 10 days to 2 months. Which is a giant difference when waiting for something like the clomid and nolva


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> the best pct i ever had went like this..After my last shot of test i waited 2 weeks then started blasting hcg at 500iu eod for 10 days followed by 4 weeks for nolva n clomid..It was a long pct but very effective for me



this is the new protocol im gonna be using for my hcg blast in a week or two....Two weeks 250iu eod week 1. 500 eod week 2.  I think I fukked up explaining how i did it before..I did 10 shot of 500iu eod..I fukked up..


----------

